# Christmas Defenders Refuted



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

Brian Schwertley has a series of lectures refuting those who defend Christ-mass.

SermonAudio.com - Search Results


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2008)

please, don't throw me in that b'rier patch!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

Kevin said:


> please, don't throw me in that b'rier patch!



Whatever do you mean?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Brian Schwertley has a series of lectures refuting those who defend Christ-mass.
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Search Results


It's January...we're going there already?!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Schwertley has a series of lectures refuting those who defend Christ-mass.
> ...



Yes, its good to get prepared early. Moreover, people are more likely to think soberly at this time of year.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL...too true. I'll have to listen to it later...but I'm already on your side of things


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> LOL...too true. I'll have to listen to it later...but I'm already on your side of things



That is good to know.


----------



## reformedcop (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Brian Schwertley has a series of lectures refuting those who defend Christ-mass.
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Search Results



Thank you Daniel, I look forward to listening to these.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Schwertley has a series of lectures refuting those who defend Christ-mass.
> ...



No problem brother.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 22, 2008)

I know you're from Northern Ireland and all, but just because someone rants loudly it doesn't make them more convincing...


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 22, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> I know you're from Northern Ireland and all, but just because someone rants loudly it doesn't make them more convincing...



I always thought that was the rule of thumb for all "UKER's" Johnathan?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're from Northern Ireland and all, but just because someone rants loudly it doesn't make them more convincing...
> ...



Ummm... I think it is more of a scots/irish thing. We English tend to be a little more reserved!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> I know you're from Northern Ireland and all, but just because someone rants loudly it doesn't make them more convincing...



Aye right; show me warrant for Christ-mass in the Bible. 

Anyway, BS doesn't rant that loudly; does he?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're from Northern Ireland and all, but just because someone rants loudly it doesn't make them more convincing...
> ...



It must be the poor recordings. I have heard him on Psalmody and headcoverings and he hurts my poor ears.

Did I purport to defend Christ-mass, Sir?

I consider myself free to preach the gospel on any day of the year. If it is likely that men might come and hear it on December 25th, I would do it then. As it is, we do not find that in Cheltenham we get many/any coming in on that day. My only defence of the use of that particular day for a public service of worship is when it presents an evangelistic opportunity. My church does not meet on December 25th unless it is the Lord's Day.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 22, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



Except when it comes to the real football mate!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 23, 2008)

Poimen said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Grace said:
> ...



HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



Alright, maybe he does go too far some times (I don't agree with him on head-coverings).


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



 You DON'T? I'm suprised and intrigued! (And on your side )


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



Read my book for more info. I respect the position (just as I respect those who believe in believer's baptism by full immersion), but am not convinced that the "whole counsel of God" supports that view. However, I don't want to say anymore on this thread as its


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Way to go! Another subtle plug for the book folks. And in case you missed it, you can see the cover EVERY TIME he posts! 

But seriously, I'd love to add that to my collection. 'Get in line, book, and wait your turn with the 200 others on the 'to read' shelves'


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



I have to send Lane Keister (Greenbaggins) a rare second hand book that I found in Belfast...I will maybe slip him a copy of TRPWEA in a vain attempt to convert him to EP...then again the cost of shipping


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey! I wear a head covering! 

and my poor hubby is doomed...he's all three + NA. I think it's seriously whacked his sense of humour.


----------

